

Can we take action against MPAA like we are against GoDaddy? - OllieJones

It looks like the GoDaddy action worked pretty well to get the attention of the US congress.  The judiciary committee has now concealed their list of supporters.<p>http://judiciary.house.gov/issues/Rouge%20Websites/SOPA%20Supporters.pdf<p>I suppose they realize that it's doing them (congress and the SOPA supporters ) far more harm than they're trying to fix.<p>Here's how we can continue to get their attention.  This is harder than transferring domains from registry to registry, but it's also economically more noticeable.<p>Do two things.
(1) stay home from the movies from December 24th to December 27th.
(2) call or write your congressperson and tell her / him that you stayed home from the movies and why.  Mention the name of the movie you decided not to see.<p>How to find your congress person.<p>http://www.govtrack.us/congress/findyourreps.xpd<p>Gizmodo still has the list the congress concealed.<p>http://gizmodo.com/5870241/presented-without-comment-every-single-company-supporting-sopa-the-awful-internet-censorship-law
======
zoowar
Easy, just stop watching/purchasing movies. Visit your local library for
volumes of great entertainment.

~~~
a_a_r_o_n
It really is this easy. Every bit of power enjoyed by RIAA, MPAA and the like
is given to them by you, the purchaser and victim. You're buying your own
prosecution.

Trade CDs with each other. Buy CDs and downloads directly from bands that make
them available. Go to live shows of smaller bands, or even to bars/clubs. Go
to live plays. Learn to play an instrument. Do anything at all except purchase
new media.

The RIAA and MPAA and the companies they represent are merely middlemen who
have inserted themselves into the channel. They're only essential insofar as
you consider their repackaging essential. You don't need them.

------
kevingadd
How do you mean 'concealed'? If you fix the typo in your URL (Rogue, not
Rouge) the list loads just fine.

